# Open A Debut - DAY TWO!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job Steph and Quiz! You two have every right to be proud.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

AWESOME!! Congrats!!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Great job


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go Quiz!!! Great job to both you and your trainer!!!


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Hooray! Congratulations!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Way to go!!! I knew you and Quiz would hit your groove soon enough! Can't wait to hear how tomorrow goes

Julie and Jersey


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is totally AWESOME! I would have loved to seen it!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOHOO!!! Steph, was this at the Ventura Fairgrounds? If so, ACCCKKKKKKK!!! I was there today but spent the whole time at the breed rings. Ever since I saw you guys last year in Novice, I'd been hoping I'd catch you guys performing LIVE again for the Open as well. I'd be so mad at myself for not checking out the obedience rings, if you guys were there today and I missed it! Anyway, HUGE congrats! You guys are going to score at least a few perfect 200s before Quiz retires! Dang, I wish I could have had the honor to see you in person! 
And now that you've moved beyond the "beginner level obedience" as you called it, can we expect that book?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-that is wonderful! It speaks highly of both you and Quiz!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

beargroomer said:


> WOOHOO!!! Steph, was this at the Ventura Fairgrounds? If so, ACCCKKKKKKK!!! I was there today but spent the whole time at the breed rings. Ever since I saw you guys last year in Novice, I'd been hoping I'd catch you guys performing LIVE again for the Open as well. I'd be so mad at myself for not checking out the obedience rings, if you guys were there today and I missed it! Anyway, HUGE congrats! You guys are going to score at least a few perfect 200s before Quiz retires! Dang, I wish I could have had the honor to see you in person!
> And now that you've moved beyond the "beginner level obedience" as you called it, can we expect that book?


Yup. It was Ventura... ring 19! I'm there tomorrow, too.

I'm showing in UKC Open in Claremont the weekend of July 18th-19th.

Um, no book yet, but I'm doing an article on obedience for Off Lead magazine. Maybe it's a warm up for an eventual long term project! ;-)

Hope you had fun at breed. I never managed to make it over there; I'm so busy watching peeps in obedience!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats to you and Quiz. It sounds like he had another great day today!!! Good luck for tomorrow for him to take 1st.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Congratulations! I just knew there would be good news today! Woozer what a great score! Obedience world: HERE COMES QUIZ!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Way to go!!!!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yay, CONGRATS!  You guys are awesome!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey what great news! Excellent job!!! Can't wait to hear how today went!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Stephanie, how awesome is that Quiz boy. Good luck today.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WHOOOO HOOOOO!!!!

GO STEPH AND QUIZZZ!!!! Such a nice score and a good day...I hope you bought the little red dog a toy to play with! =] Congratulations!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

YAY Steph and Quiz-man!!! GREAT JOB! You guys are gonna rock the Open ring!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, congratulations!!


----------

